# Looking to fish 11/7 Galveston afternoon



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Hi me and my friend are coming to Galveston this weekend we should be there Saturday afternoon after lunch looking to going fishing with someone in return I have a portable livescope system we can go scan and look at what ever you want under water structure and find some fish and we can also pay for fuel and bait message me or txt 9seven9 5956841 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

